# Aqua Clear 110 filter maintenance question



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

Switched two smaller filters into Aqua Clear 110 for my 55gal tank. Love it, runs good, quiet and lots of power there. The only maintenance is kind a expensive. Bio Max insert cost 35$. Sponge and activated charcoal prices OK ( 10 $ each) . Is any suggestion I can make my own BioMax insert and buy filler by larder quantity? Any ideas welcome.


----------



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

or any other stuff I can use instead of Biomax?


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

Why not just buy some kind of sponge or open-pore foam? You can cut it to size, and it will be delightful biomedia. Cheap, and you can get a couple different sizes to deal with different particle sizes.


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

Also, you'll never have to replace a sponge; just squeeze it out once in a while in your old change-water, and water will keep flowing through.


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Bio max should last a while if ur worried buy filter bag and bag you own with bio balls (plastic ones)


----------



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

mike.m said:


> Bio max should last a while if ur worried buy filter bag and bag you own with bio balls (plastic ones)


Where to get those plastic balls?


----------



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

Lutefisk said:


> Why not just buy some kind of sponge or open-pore foam? You can cut it to size, and it will be delightful biomedia. Cheap, and you can get a couple different sizes to deal with different particle sizes.


There Is thick sponge at the bottom of the filter, then charcoal middle layer and Bio should go on the top, placing second sponge probably pointless as one already there.


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd say sponges are better biomedia than the plastic balls. More sponge means more surfaces for nitrification.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I usually just run a sponge on the bottom and some matrix in a mesh bag on top. No need for any of the carbon or anything like that if you keep on top of your waterchanges.


----------



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

Lutefisk said:


> I'd say sponges are better biomedia than the plastic balls. More sponge means more surfaces for nitrification.


Thanks, this is what I needed to know. Will buy sponges material.


----------

